# 41 point buck



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Dont know if this was already posted on here or not, but I got this in an email today. Awesome buck. Here is what the email said.

A 9 year old in Oklahoma bagged a 41 point buck!

IF YOU WILL NOTICE IN THE PICTURES, THERE IS ELECTRIC FENCING WIRE ALL IN HIS HORNS. THAT WIRE HAD MYSTERIOUSLY WENT MISSING FROM his PAPA'S BLACK-EYED PEA PATCH. 

Supposively Cabelas has offered $150,000 for the deer.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Yep, that deer was killed last October. Here is a link to the story.

http://www.woodsnwater.net/articles/june-2008/oklahoma-trophy


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

There are several references to it online which make it sound legit. Apparently it was taken last year in October with a muzzleloader.


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

Simply awesome


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

imagine that monster walking up to your deer stand, thats a beast, made that little guys year.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd been shaking so hard I'd miss. What a thrill that had to be.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....That is a very unique buck It just didn't make his year it had to make a lifetime thriller...Can you imagine what he has to do too top it...I can't even think as to what would go through my mind to have a buck like that under my tree...All you can say is AWSOME.....


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

you got that one right crappie, thats what huntings about making memories that last a lifetime, thats really is an awesome deer


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

wow never knew a deer could have 41 points


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I've never seen this one before, but that is one heck of a buck. That kid has ice in his veins since he was able to connect with that monster. I too would probably be shaking so bad that I would have missed!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Awsome deer! Id still be shaking!


----------

